# Letzte Chance: Wählen Sie die Hardware-Hersteller des Jahres 2008 und nehmen noch am Gewinnspiel teil



## PCGH-Redaktion (30. Januar 2009)

*Letzte Chance: Wählen Sie die Hardware-Hersteller des Jahres 2008 und nehmen noch am Gewinnspiel teil*

Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung gefragt: Hier können Sie Ihren Kommentar zum Artikel veröffentlichen und mit anderen Lesern darüber diskutieren. Beachten Sie dabei unsere Forenregeln.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zurück zum Artikel: Letzte Chance: Wählen Sie die Hardware-Hersteller des Jahres 2008 und nehmen noch am Gewinnspiel teil

*Zur Info - es handelt sich hier um eine Erinnerung. Nachträgliche Änderungen der Nominierungen sind nicht mehr möglich. Wir haben das Feedback aus den vorigen Meldungen allerdings gesammelt und werden dieses bei der Wahl zum Hersteller des Jahres 2009 natürlich berücksichtigen. *


----------



## Ruination (30. Januar 2009)

*Lenovo fehlt*

Es fehlt die beste aller Notebookreihen und gleichzeitig die Marke die Geräte herstellen die den Namen (in Bezug auf Akkuleistung/Mobilität) noch verdienen: 
*ThinkPad* bzw. Lenovo, was anderes würde ich wohl nie kaufen!


----------



## Chemenu (30. Januar 2009)

*AW: Lenovo fehlt*



ruination schrieb:


> Es fehlt die beste aller Notebookreihen und gleichzeitig die Marke die Geräte herstellen die den Namen (in Bezug auf Akkuleistung/Mobilität) noch verdienen:
> *ThinkPad* bzw. Lenovo, was anderes würde ich wohl nie kaufen!



Panasonic Toughbook. 
Hab zwar noch nie eins live gesehen, aber von den Spezifikationen her dürften das ganz brauchbare Geräte sein.


----------



## Homer S (30. Januar 2009)

*Cisco fehlt auch*

die sind zwar echt teuer, aber man merkt nen deutlichen unterschied zwischen nem cisco-netz und anderen netzen.

mfg Homer S


----------



## Bensta (30. Januar 2009)

*AW: Lenovo fehlt*



ruination schrieb:


> Es fehlt die beste aller Notebookreihen und gleichzeitig die Marke die Geräte herstellen die den Namen (in Bezug auf Akkuleistung/Mobilität) noch verdienen:
> *ThinkPad* bzw. Lenovo, was anderes würde ich wohl nie kaufen!




Das gleich sage ich über Apple´s Macbook Pro. Die großen Modelle halten bis zu 8h.


----------



## DerZwerg (30. Januar 2009)

*AW: Lenovo fehlt*



ruination schrieb:


> Es fehlt die beste aller Notebookreihen und gleichzeitig die Marke die Geräte herstellen die den Namen (in Bezug auf Akkuleistung/Mobilität) noch verdienen:
> *ThinkPad* bzw. Lenovo, was anderes würde ich wohl nie kaufen!



wenn es um mobilität, verarbeitung und business geht ansonsten zum zocken nicht immer


----------



## Bioschnitzel (30. Januar 2009)

*AW: Letzte Chance: Wählen Sie die Hardware-Hersteller des Jahres 2008 und nehmen noch am Gewinnspiel*

Hab mal mitgemacht. Bin mal wieder gespannt wer dieses Jahr das Rennen macht


----------



## PCGH_Carsten (30. Januar 2009)

*AW: Letzte Chance: Wählen Sie die Hardware-Hersteller des Jahres 2008 und nehmen noch am Gewinnspiel*

Zur Info - es handelt sich hier um eine Erinnerung. Nachträgliche Änderungen der Nominierungen sind nicht mehr möglich. Wir haben das Feedback aus den vorigen Meldungen allerdings gesammelt und werden dieses bei der Wahl zum Hersteller des Jahres 2009 natürlich berücksichtigen.


----------



## J.Frey@spambog.com (30. Januar 2009)

*AW: Letzte Chance: Wählen Sie die Hardware-Hersteller des Jahres 2008 und nehmen noch am Gewinnspiel*

*Ich wähle: 

ALDI !!! 

*Diese _*rosa Subnotebooks*_ mit Diamantschmuck bestückt, sind von keinem noch so tollen _A_u_S_sch_US_ Mainboard oder 12 Mio. dpi Maus oder 7 Terraherz CPU zu schlagen! Da kann komme was wolle!


Kann man hier überhaupt wählen??? Ich hab nur die halbe Überschrift gelesen und dann gleich gepostet!!!


----------



## Azrael Gamer (30. Januar 2009)

*AW: Letzte Chance: Wählen Sie die Hardware-Hersteller des Jahres 2008 und nehmen noch am Gewinnspiel*

Ich hab letztes mal schon gevotet, aber ich freue mich trotzdem auf die Auswertung, um zu sehen, wer letztes Jahr der Beste war


----------



## ForgottenRealm (30. Januar 2009)

*AW: Letzte Chance: Wählen Sie die Hardware-Hersteller des Jahres 2008 und nehmen noch am Gewinnspiel*



PCGH_Carsten schrieb:


> Zur Info - es handelt sich hier um eine Erinnerung. Nachträgliche Änderungen der Nominierungen sind nicht mehr möglich. Wir haben das Feedback aus den vorigen Meldungen allerdings gesammelt und werden dieses bei der Wahl zum Hersteller des Jahres 2009 natürlich berücksichtigen.


 

Wenn da jemand noch nach Feedback für die nächste Wahl sucht, werfe ich mal die Kategorie "Zubehör" mit in den Raum.

Da gibts zwar nicht soviele verschiedene hersteller, aber lohnen würde es sich schon.
Beispielsweise Lüftersteuerungen, Frontbays oder spezielle Sachen die man immer braucht.


----------



## Xhan (30. Januar 2009)

*AW: Letzte Chance: Wählen Sie die Hardware-Hersteller des Jahres 2008 und nehmen noch am Gewinnspiel*

Ich verstehe nicht, warum Home of Hardware nicht als hardwareversender dabei war. fail...


----------

